# Watching for submarines….. in north Idaho !



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 28, 2021)

Many people have not heard that one of the most secret submarine-testing areas is located in North Idaho, hundreds of miles inland from any kind of ocean.  Farragut military training camp was located near Lake Pend Oreille, (pronounced Pon-der-ay) at Bayview, Idaho; but the navy also built a submarine testing base nearby on the lake. 
The lake is well over 1,000 feet deep in some areas, and a lot of it is in fairly remote places where not a lot of people would be going.
The Naval Base was built during the Second World War, and is still in use today.

Since I grew up in Sandpoint, right next to the lake, we had heard about submarine sightings from people, and whenever we crossed over the bridge, I always watched for submarines.
There used to be big logs floating down the river and into the lake, and as we were driving across the lake/river, I can remember seeing one such log make its way almost up to what was called “The Long Bridge”, and then it suddenly vanished.  I didn’t ever see it re-emerge, so I always thought that I might have seen one of the submarines.

More information about the naval base and the submarines:

https://jalopnik.com/the-navys-most-vital-and-secretive-submarine-base-is-in-1590794426

Here is a picture of Lake Pend O’reille, and you can see where Farragut Naval Station was located, and the submarine base would have been somewhere near there along the waterfront. Sandpoint was where the designation changed from Lake to River. West of the bridge, it was river, and east of the bridge was considered to be lake.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

The link is not opening however I don't know much about military assets in Idaho except Gowen and Mountain Home.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 28, 2021)

https://spokanehistorical.org/items/show/589


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 28, 2021)

Here’s a fixed link - https://jalopnik.com/the-navys-most-vital-and-secretive-submarine-base-is-in-1590794426


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

This OP is absolutely fascinating.

I didn't go to the link; I just enjoyed your own reporting of it.

And I was riveted, and loved reading the way you explained it all.
Thank you for sharing about this, @Happyflowerlady
both the overall subject of it,
and your personal experience of it, which makes it so real for me, the reader.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 28, 2021)

Fast Trax, I went to the 404 link, we are having our legs pulled.
The only thing they have in Idaho are Preppers, Survivalist, lots of Big Foots, lots of trees...

Now Post #4 has an actual link, Ha, True of False?


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Here’s a fixed link - https://jalopnik.com/the-navys-most-vital-and-secretive-submarine-base-is-in-1590794426



That is totally awesome. I'm curious as to how many Russian and Chinese spy satellites are tasked to this lake. Thanks for the updated link Chris.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Fast Trax, I went to the 404 link, we are having our legs pulled.
> The only thing they have in Idaho are Preppers, Survivalist, lots of Big Foots, lots of trees...
> 
> Now Post #4 has an actual link, Ha, True of False?



Quite a few. I enjoy reading the prepper magazines and forums where they scare you with the usual SHTF yap then try to convince you to send them thousands of dollars to ship you the same stuff you can buy at Walmart and Home Depot for half the price.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 28, 2021)

Blimey! been reading about this site had no idea of it's existence.,


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Wow! That is amazing.


----------



## RnR (Jun 28, 2021)

Fascinating, thanks for the story Happyflowerlad.


----------



## Jules (Jun 28, 2021)

Nothing to add except that Sandpoint, ID is a lovely place.  We‘ve stayed there a few times.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2021)

I enjoyed your post, it's good to see you @Happyflowerlady !


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

I guess it's not a secret anymore.


----------



## 911 (Jun 29, 2021)

I remember as a teenager that I was asked to go watch submarine races. No thanks.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 5, 2021)

The navy hired Big Foot (is plural Big Feet of Big Foot's) as security-have not had any attempts of unauthorized people
trying to gain entry.  
A Bird Colonel toured the outside perimeter, wanted to know why all the femurs were laying around


----------

